# WOW, 48 1/2 pounds



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Was hoping to get a 20# flat before the snow flies. Caught this 48 pound blue this morning .


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice bro merry one indeed im jealous 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Any pics?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

